# Schöne stadt German shepherds



## Spock1996 (Jan 23, 2018)

I may have an opportunity to get a dog from this breeder, they have OFA testing done and everything on their site looks good and I've seen people on their Facebook page saying how much they love their dogs, but I've never heard of them before now. Was wondering if anybody has experience with the breeder? In Indiana.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

These older threads discuss gsds from Schöne stadt. 

https://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/410498-breeder-advice-pleaseqp.html

https://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-information/411394-diehl-k9-schone-stadt-pets.html

https://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-puppy-stuff/145159-waiting-list-thread-40.html

https://www.germanshepherds.com/for...irthday-iorek-tamaska-von-sch%F6ne-stadt.html


https://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/bloodlines-pedigrees/595834-tino-vom-felsenschlo%DF.html


----------

